# My boer herd



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I got pictures of almost all the mature goats, well except for Honey and Maggie, they were inside.
Star and Moon 2 year olds








Star








Bertha almost a year and April 11 months








Honey Bee, yearling. Looking a little thin here. 








Diamond, 2 yro due in march. Super Star 10 months








Ashley, 2 year old due in march. Mimi 11 months, Bertha, April








Red








Bertha and Mimi








Tabasco and her baby's butt. She needs to go on a diet








April and Honey Bee








Copy Cat, lost some muscle, hope to get him bulked back up. He is almost a year here.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

very nice looking boers you have. They look really good and healthy too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, big boned healthy girls! Bucks are nice too. :wink:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

:thumb:  :laugh: thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful girls especially that little spotted doeling. I love your new buck Copy cat he's a handsome dude.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

they all look nice!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very Nice...all are bulk houses.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! very nice


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I really really appreciate the comments on them everyone :greengrin: Its nice to know other people think they are nice too and not only me just cause they are mine!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

You have exceptionally pretty boers! All of them!! I especially love the new girls (honey bee & the others she came with) and Copy Cat-what a hunk! 

They are all brick houses that is for sure! :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Maggie I think we all like your goats its not just you. I really wish you were closer so getting one from you would be easier.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very pretty!!!   They all look so happy and healthy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------

